

Submit Checkbox values in Form with javascript - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/03/submit-checkbox-values-in-form-with.html
Submit Checkbox values in Form with javascript
======
bdfh42
With respect, I am not sure that this beginners lesson has a place on this
forum.

~~~
wlievens
Agreed. This isn't an interesting trick or hack of any kind, it's just one up
from Hello World in HTML.

